# Calling All Canadians - Tim Hortons Now Open in Dubai :)



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yup - Just visited their location today by the Financial Center train station .. just down the road from Crowne Plaza Hotel on SZR.

Had me an Iced Capp after a looonngg time and it was wonderful. More locations to open soon - including one on JBR by November (fingers crossed).

Very stoked!!

:canada:


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

i drove by TH yesterday and it was packed, they are going to open one in Mushrif mall in abu dhabi soon,

i suggest any non Canadians to wait 2 weeks before venturing to see what the hype is about, right now if you try entering, all you will see is a sea of Canadians and a lot of people saying "ice pack, eh", "its just like 'ronno , eh", "it tastes better in montreal, eh"...


----------



## /dev/null (Aug 25, 2011)

I never drink Tim Horton's here in Canada (intentionally - it's often gifted) but I am guessing it will be a helpful comfort food when I arrive in Dubai.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I need to google Tim Hortons and see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

no fuss.. the coffee is cheap and for a reason. For some reason "we" are addicted to it. I never drink the stuff. Personally I don't think it will do well here. They are talking of 120 locations in the GCC but here Coffee is an experience and a social atmosphere thing (ie: Starbucks, Gloria Jeans etc)... Tim Hortons is pretty low class.

I will be interested to see how it does.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> no fuss.. the coffee is cheap and for a reason. For some reason "we" are addicted to it. I never drink the stuff. Personally I don't think it will do well here. They are talking of 120 locations in the GCC but here Coffee is an experience and a social atmosphere thing (ie: Starbucks, Gloria Jeans etc)... Tim Hortons is pretty low class.
> 
> I will be interested to see how it does.


I don't think it will do well either. I can't stand their coffee - it's weak and tasteless, IMO. Besides, isn't a good part of their market cops?  Somehow the UAE would have to convince the police they need to eat doughnuts

Their other big market is the lunch time crowd - don't think the UAE is the right market for that


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I need to google Tim Hortons and see what the fuss is all about.


You aren't missing anything


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww Nola, I wish you were here so we could go for coffee and doughnuts to Tim Hortons.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Do they take loonies and two-nies? 

I hope there aren't any power outages as most Canadians are scared of the dark, eh?

I think I am aboot (pronounced 'about' in regular English) to go this weekend.... Maybe have the coffee meet-up there?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

nola said:


> somehow the uae would have to convince the police they need to eat doughnuts


:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I hardly ever have coffee there but I do remember the lines every morning in front of every single timmys back home (there's a timmys almost every other block in some cities) looking for a double-double.

I love me their iced capp and french vanilla ... oh and those Timbits  Most regard their coffee as the dirty truck stop coffee so might be the crack they mix in it for people to come back.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure it will do well. Was never a fan of T.H. back in Canada. The drive thru's were way too long to wait and the coffee is weak. The donuts are middle-of-the-pack. The Ice-caps were the only good thing they had going, but no good enough for me to go out of my way for, non the less i hope they do well.


----------



## Bash_k (Sep 21, 2011)

*Tim Hortons Dubai Location*

Guys,

Can you please list the Timhortons locations in Dubai?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bash_k said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please list the Timhortons locations in Dubai?


Do we get a free coffee or something if we do this? Why don't you just google it?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Not sure if there is much information online yet. Here is a recent article:

Tim Hortons CEO says newly-opened Dubai store is first true export of brand | CanadianBusiness.com

Otherwise the only location I'm aware of is close to the Financial Center metro station on the side of Crowne Plaza hotel. It's facing SZR so you can't miss it.


----------



## Bash_k (Sep 21, 2011)

Yup,, i found it.. Thanks bro..


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Some might say that Timmies is low class or that it might not do well here. 

Be that as it may, Timmies bring memories to most of us Canadians. How many of us used to go early in the morning right before work for a quick fix with Timmies ?

how many breaks we took @ work and had Timmies with a fellow co-worker ?

How many of us used to buy donuts and share at work?

Do you remember the loads of cars in the drive thru going for just a coffee, double-double and Tea ? The tea is great by the way and I hope they have it!!!

And during the winter, how many times we walked a good distance for a Timmie ?

Well I did all of that and so did you. I am definitely going!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Some might say that Timmies is low class or that it might not do well here.
> 
> Be that as it may, Timmies bring memories to most of us Canadians. How many of us used to go early in the morning right before work for a quick fix with Timmies ?
> 
> ...


Nope, never. Not once. Well, maybe once but then I realised the coffee sucks and the doughnuts are stale so didn't bother after that


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The first shop in Dubai is in an odd location. Makes one wonder why the corporate heads picked it?

I read somewhere that Tim Hortons has plans to open 144 branches in Dubai, so I imagine a fair few will be in petrol stations. Given the love for fast food and sweet food, especially among the Emiratis, TH will probably do well enough.

My personal take: ok coffee and decent donuts to go. Not amazing, not brilliant, but simply fine. 



CDN2012 said:


> I'm not sure it will do well. Was never a fan of T.H. back in Canada. The drive thru's were way too long to wait and the coffee is weak. The donuts are middle-of-the-pack. The Ice-caps were the only good thing they had going, but no good enough for me to go out of my way for, non the less i hope they do well.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

nola said:


> Nope, never. Not once. Well, maybe once but then I realised the coffee sucks and the doughnuts are stale so didn't bother after that


Guess you are among the ones who hated Timmies lol. Best coffee ever is Brazilian, but hey, that's too much to ask !!! 

Have you ever tried the steep tea (considering that you like Tea) ? It is damn good. 

I never had that experience that you had with stale "donuts" that's too bad


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> *Best coffee ever is Brazilian*, but hey, that's too much to ask !!!


You have not had Colombian coffee, Sir. In my humble opinion, the Colombians know how to make a good cup of joe.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> You have not had Colombian coffee, Sir. In my humble opinion, the Colombians know how to make a good cup of joe.


I know very well Colombian coffee....they do not stand a chance against a Brazilian Expresso 

Let the coffee fight begin!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Guess you are among the ones who hated Timmies lol. Best coffee ever is Brazilian, but hey, that's too much to ask !!!
> 
> Have you ever tried the steep tea (considering that you like Tea) ? It is damn good.
> 
> I never had that experience that you had with stale "donuts" that's too bad


Actually, I don't like tea, so no, I haven't tried the steep tea.

One of the concepts behind Tim Horton's in Canada is that they use exactly the same water in every single outlet to make their coffee and tea. That way they can guarantee every cup tastes the same no matter which location you get it. I wonder how that will work in Dubai. If they use different water, people may find the coffee and tea tastes different that in Canada


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

nola said:


> Nope, never. Not once. Well, maybe once but then I realised the coffee sucks and the doughnuts are stale so didn't bother after that


Same... not to mention equal opportunity employment at its best!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, for all of us who were waiting with bated breath to see how TH will do, here it is:

Tim Hortons outlet in Dubai mobbed by Canadian expats - The National

Seems it's doing well so far. I'm kinda embarrassed to be Canadian now, though


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

nola said:


> Actually, I don't like tea, so no, I haven't tried the steep tea.
> 
> One of the concepts behind Tim Horton's in Canada is that they use exactly the same water in every single outlet to make their coffee and tea. That way they can guarantee every cup tastes the same no matter which location you get it. I wonder how that will work in Dubai. If they use different water, people may find the coffee and tea tastes different that in Canada


Hey Nola, that was indeed something you just mentioned. T

I am not sure if they do that. Anyhow, just returned from Timmies and had a wonderful Honey Dip along with a chocolate and steep tea. The steep tea is the same I used to have.

There is a Canadian chick there serving she is training the newbies.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Some might say that Timmies is low class or that it might not do well here.
> 
> Be that as it may, Timmies bring memories to most of us Canadians. How many of us used to go early in the morning right before work for a quick fix with Timmies ?
> 
> ...


I did!! 

And as I said before - not big fan of coffee in general but french vanilla or iced capp was awesome. Oh and the bagels were also good ... mostly though - it was inexpensive and I didn't cringe when paying some outrageous amount for a muffin at starbucks 

To each their own I guess ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hey Nola, that was indeed something you just mentioned. T
> 
> I am not sure if they do that. Anyhow, just returned from Timmies and had a wonderful Honey Dip along with a chocolate and steep tea. The steep tea is the same I used to have.
> 
> There is a Canadian *chick* there serving she is training the newbies.


They have a bird training people?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

nola said:


> They have a bird training people?


HAHA - I was wondering if someone was going to pick up on that.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bird trainers would be a big improvement in Dubai 

And since Nola is a good friend, I'm going to trust her review and not bother with Timmies!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

nola said:


> They have a bird training people?


You are silly 

she is a hot chick and I would recommend all single str8 men to have a look while enjoying a double double..she is hard to miss


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Your post sounds a bit offensive Canuck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Bird trainers would be a big improvement in Dubai
> 
> And since Nola is a good friend, I'm going to trust her review and not bother with Timmies!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> You are silly
> 
> she is a hot chick and I would recommend all single str8 men to have a look while enjoying a double double..she is hard to miss


Maybe I will go then and get a water... They used to have AMAZING peach juice when it was in a fountain but when they switched to bottled stuff it was all downhill.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Your post sounds a bit offensive Canuck.


Chick is a word used by many to refer to girls with no second intentions. For example, "that chick I met in the party was amazing! she really knows the stuff"

By hot I meant she is good looking.

I am sorry if you took the other way around. Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Chick is a word used by many to refer to girls with no second intentions. For example, "that chick I met in the party was amazing! she really knows the stuff"
> 
> By hot I meant she is good looking.
> 
> I am sorry if you took the other way around. Cheers


I don't even know what the first line of your post means. What are second intentions? And what does she really knows the stuff mean?

Being called a chick is offensive and derogatory, and an adult woman being called a girl is patronising. I'm sure you don't mean it that way, but as a _woman_ that is how it is often perceived


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*comfort food*

ha ha don't count on it! Ive been here 5 weeks and haven't had (or missed) a mince pie yet!!! What kind of a kiwi am I?
Well...I guess comfort is where the curry is



/dev/null said:


> I never drink Tim Horton's here in Canada (intentionally - it's often gifted) but I am guessing it will be a helpful comfort food when I arrive in Dubai.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Oh oh...*

Maybe time for the mods to snip this and make it a separate thread before it gets toxic



nola said:


> I don't even know what the first line of your post means. What are second intentions? And what does she really knows the stuff mean?
> 
> Being called a chick is offensive and derogatory, and an adult woman being called a girl is patronising. I'm sure you don't mean it that way, but as a _woman_ that is how it is often perceived


----------



## OFWGKTA (Oct 11, 2011)

I went to Canada last year and was introduced to Tim Hortons by my cousins. I'm not really big on coffee but I absolutely loved the french vanilla that they had there; I even bought two cans of it back here to the UAE. I wonder if its gonna taste the same in the Dubai outlet, but i'm probably not gonna taste it any time soon since I live in Al Ain and I barely go to Dubai.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

OFWGKTA said:


> I went to Canada last year and was introduced to Tim Hortons by my cousins. I'm not really big on coffee but I absolutely loved the french vanilla that they had there; I even bought two cans of it back here to the UAE. I wonder if its gonna taste the same in the Dubai outlet, but i'm probably not gonna taste it any time soon since I live in Al Ain and I barely go to Dubai.


FYI - It does taste the same


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not Canadian and have never been to another tim hortons. Went for lunch about 4 weeks ago on a saturday and was less than impressed. 

The ordering area is very chaotic. Some people are ordering donuts/cakes at the first counter then coffee at the second. Others are just ordering sandwiches/coffees from the second. Difficult to know where to line up. That and the ordering area is small and right by the only door in and out so those waiting inevitably get in the way. Why not either serve the tables or at least once you have ordered give a flag and say food will be delivered to the table. 

He iced coffee wasnt good at all. Starbucks is far far superior. Maybe Canadians don't do iced coffee due to the climate there. Better learn quick if they plan to carry on serving that in Dubai. 

I'm sure these are just teething troubles. From all the hype TH must be good in canada so I'll try again in 3-4 months. I just hope it doesn't turn out to be another of those so many foreign chains that totally flops in the UAE (pizza hut, dominos, pizza express spring immediately to mind but there are so many more...)


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Having never been before and going for the first time the other week... i must say timbits are a welcome addition to the UAE, they're awesome!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> pizza hut, dominos, pizza express spring immediately to mind but there are so many more...)


Pizza Hut on Diyafa Road and the small take away one on Al Wasl is always busy. Take your point about Pizza Express, but they're not the same menu as in the UK.

As for Tim Horton's, just another big chain coffee house. Yes, all my Canadian friends are going daft I'm guessing that's just nostalgia/affinity for back home rather than the them bringing anything new to an already crowded market place.

That said with Emirati's using them extensively and the Lebanese 3 hour coffee break they must be a good earner.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

as one of the brands under my company -- lemme tell u that Tim Horton's is doing very well for itself. And as a person who's in love with Starbucks (java choc chip with extra espresso plz) i must say that drinking timmies may just convert me cos it is pretty good!

the locations are at szr, dcc, musriff mall (AD) & JBR the walk.

Hope to see u guys there


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm

Went there to try those little donut timbits and and got a coffee and chicken sandwich too.

Everything was pretty poor and cannot possibly recommend it. Tasted pretty cheap and crappy.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm gobsmacked by the advertising blitz! Timmy must be silly rich to bomb the advertosphere like this!
My wife and I both agree that the giant poster of the tiny doughnut and huge bucket of (i assume) weak watery black drip-o-later coffee is less than appealing.
Will give it a try when one opens nearby but it will have to bat a pretty good innings to get us away from the Costa lotta!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hahaha... yes our company went all out on it didnt we? we're pretty puffed up to add tim horton's to our list of brands


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe your company should spend less on advertising and more on customer satisfaction by making better coffee.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Sledgehammer*



pamela0810 said:


> Maybe your company should spend less on advertising and more on customer satisfaction by making better coffee.


ROWWWWWRRRRR! Get 'im Pammy!!!!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe your company should spend less on advertising and more on customer satisfaction by making better coffee.


They'll never change that coffee. It's the trademark of the brand and history shows that either you like it or you don't.

Frankly, I don't go there for coffee - the chilli/sandwich and the iced capp for me. So happy the JBR location is open ... probably going to head over there for lunch today :clap2:


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

maybe you should try drinking the coffee for yourself and then deciding?

and maybe you could try not being confrontational about such mundane things


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> maybe you should try drinking the coffee for yourself and then deciding?
> 
> and maybe you could try not being confrontational about such mundane things


Is this how you treat ALL your customers?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow 2 accounts made to help promote Tim Hortons' customer service :S how clever!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You are a nonsense.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> You are a nonsense.


You don't believe that he is so impressed with Tim Hortons that he joined the forum to share how awesome it is?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Closing this thread before we get more Tim Hortons marketing people joining to tell us how awesome Tim Hortons is


----------

